# American Idol



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

All I have to say is...if Mikala isn't gone tomorrow I may stop watching AI for the rest of the season...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She was totally awful tonight.... I agree!


----------



## Karen (Feb 26, 2005)

I sure hope she is gone tomorrow. She should never have made it into the top 12. I just voted 20 times for Jessica. She is my personal favorite. Plus, the fact that she is from my hometown makes me want her to win even more.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Ugh, I agree! She is too much like Fran.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think her nervousness is getting the best of her or something? It wasn't good. Oh well. Someone has to go.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awful!!!! I agree completely. Go Carrie and Bo!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I had been a Nadia fan but I was disappointed in her last night. They've changed her appearance and I think she may be making some bad choices and changes in her style that didn't need to be made........


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Out with the nanny!







I thought the show last night was one of the best. Almost all of them were at the top of their game. I totally agree with K&C's mom about Nadia. If I had to pick my favorite at this point, it would be between Carrie, Jessica, Bo and Anwar (who picked a lousy song, IMO). Can't wait to see the results tonight. Sheesh, PLEASE let it be Fran.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 23 2005, 08:10 AM
> *I had been a Nadia fan but I was disappointed in her last night. They've changed her appearance and I think she may be making some bad choices and changes in her style that didn't need to be made........
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45567*


[/QUOTE]

I totally agree. 

GET THIS! I heard on the news today there was a mix up with the numbers on the show (good one Seacrest...) so they are doing last nights show all over again. Isn't that crazy? :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well...I thought last night was some of the best overall performances.







I was really bashing Mikalah before she got up there and hubby was on her side...*until she sang her first line!*







Then he looked at me and told me I was right.







I even bet him that Randy would tell her it was "pitchy"!







Right again!







Why can't Simon or one of them be completely honest and just tell her she sucks and that they made a mistake?
















Everyone else I thought did an excellent job. Loved most of the song choices! 
Carrie and Jessica were awesome! I thought both of them looked great!

I love Anthony's voice! Even if he doesn't win the competition, I would buy his CD's! I would love for him to sing me to sleep everynight.









Nadia and Vonzell were not my favs last night. Both of them can perform, but they didn't stand out to me last night...(except for that hair-do







) 

Constantine was OK...Bo was excellent! I liked Scott when I closed my eyes.







Nikko was OK, and I like Anwar, even though I wasn't too sure about his song choice. Sheesh! He had 900+ to choose from!









I hope the re-do show is not true....but I would hate to see someone go because of messed up voting too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree that Mikalah was not good. Paula is being too nice and so is Randy - "a LITTLE pitchy" Come on Randy - be honest - it was a LOT pitchy.

I don't think they should sing again. At most they should rebroadcast the show with the same singing and the correct phone numbers. I'll be interested to see what happens.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't believe this, due to bad storms last night the electricity went off as American Idol was coming on.







I am sooo jealous of all of you who were able to view the program.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is a link about the re-vote

American Idol Re-vote

I wish they would just re-play the show from last night with the CORRECT phone numbers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

From the Idol website....

IMPORTANT PROGRAM NOTE CHANGE
Due to an error with the graphics shown on-screen (incorrect voting numbers were displayed) during the performance recap at the end of last night’s AMERICAN IDOL, a live, one-hour show will air tonight, Wednesday, March 23 9/8c on FOX, to enable a re-vote. This new show will combine new live elements with encores of Tuesday’s performances from the remaining 11 contestants. 

Phone lines will open at the conclusion of tonight's show and will remain open for two hours to give viewers the chance to vote for their favorite contestants and keep them in the competition. Only the voting results from tonight’s show will determine who received the lowest number of votes and will be sent home this week. Tune in to see who America has chosen to stay and who is sent home on the live results show tomorrow, Thursday, March 24 9/8c live on FOX.

RECAP
NEW LIVE SHOW & ENCORE PERFORMANCES THEN RE-VOTE - TONIGHT 9/8c
LIVE RESULTS SHOW - TOMORROW 9/8c


___________________________________________


"This new show will combine new live elements with encores of Tuesday's performances from the remaining 11 contestants." I don't think they are going to let them resing the songs....but adding some "live" things so that the show is worth watching again for ratings









and for the record, It wasn't Ryan's fault, it was the technical department's fault. The recap includes the show putting the numbers up for each contestant on the screen as the recap of each singer happens. THIS is when the mistake happened, not when Ryan announced them the first time!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for getting me up to date on the happenings.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Mar 23 2005, 02:44 PM
> *and for the record, It wasn't Ryan's fault, it was the technical department's fault. The recap includes the show putting the numbers up for each contestant on the screen as the recap of each singer happens. THIS is when the mistake happened, not when Ryan announced them the first time!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

um...I was joking...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:lol: Ok...I hate it when Simon picks on Ryan. I think Simon is usually on target w/ who is talented and who isn't but sometimes is a bit harsh. I always go into defensive mode where Ryan is concerned b/c of Simon's issues w/ him


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know why I still don't like Constantine much. I think because I compare him to Bo and Bo seems more genuine than Constantine.









I didn't like Carrie's hair. I didn't like Nadia's either BUT, you saw her face more and she has a beautiful face. I just don't like her hair. Nadia's song choice was bad! I love that song but when I heard Nadia was gonna sing it, I new she messed up on song choice. 

I love how wholesome Anwar is, but I don't know how long he'll last.









I really think Nikko's a great singer, but he's a lil ordinary (to me).

I'm really pulling for Scott! I feel bad for him. He's like the underdog or something.

Gosh, a part of me still wants Mikalah to stay. And I liked the song she chose, but dannnnng, she blew it on the first NOTE! 

And what is Jessica's music genre? Is it country? I dont think she's as good as Carrie.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Mar 23 2005, 04:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pulling for Scott too, but now think he can just go. He always seems to be in a bad mood and when the judges are making comments he seems like he is ready to explode.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45775
[/B][/QUOTE]

HEEHEE. I think he just doesn't have nice eyes. I never noticed that he's got a bad attitude.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I just think Carrie is AMAZING! I want her to win, I love bo but I already feel like he is an american idol in my eyes and no matter what he will have a record deal at the end of this!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

> I just think Carrie is AMAZING! I want her to win, I love bo but I already feel like he is an american idol in my eyes and no matter what he will have a record deal at the end of this![/B]


Brooke, I am with you 100%. I think Carrie has the most beautiful voice on the show, but I think I am falling in love with Bo!! He is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I could have kissed Simon last night when Ryan asked him if it was Mikalah's song choice that he hated, and he said "no" it was what came out of her mouth!























I also agreed with Randy and Paula a little when they disagreed with him telling Carrie that she was the best and would probably win. Although it wouldn't surprise me, I think she is AWESOME! But, it is a little early in the competition. I hate to swell her head or make the other contestants feel inferior this early. But she is AWESOME!

I didn't watch the whole thing last night. When I saw they were just replaying the songs from the night before with chit-chat inbetween...I flipped back and forth.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 24 2005, 09:41 AM
> *I could have kissed Simon last night when Ryan asked him if it was Mikalah's song choice that he hated, and he said "no" it was what came out of her mouth!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 22 2005, 10:01 PM
> *All I have to say is...if Mikala isn't gone tomorrow I may stop watching AI for the rest of the season...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45501*


[/QUOTE]


I'm with you 100%


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Mar 24 2005, 12:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you 100%
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46027
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't care for her either but I think she was given bad advice in the way she presents herself on the show. She is quite young but they made her look so matronly and boring. Last night when they interviewed her she had her hair long and very straight and was in a cute t-shirt... she was somewhat appealing and "softer" looking ... someone should have worked with her to make her speaking voice less annoying but still keep the youthful enthusiasm that I think is a plus. Oh well... the stylist must have forgotten to ask me what I thought!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mikalah is GONE!!!!
















"Nah-nah-nah-nah! Na-nah-nah-nah! Hey-Hey-Hey...Goo-ood Bye!"









I was a little sad that Andrew was in the bottom three







. Nadia's was all about song choice...I wish Constantine had been in the bottom three. But, oh well. Sooner or later I am gonna have to see people go that will disappoint me.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 24 2005, 06:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oops....guess I should have waited to read this thread until later. Will I EVER remember that I'm on Pacific time now, and not Eastern time???

















The good news is....she's GONE!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm sorta sad that she's gone.







But she was the one to leave. When Andrew was called to be in the bottom 3, I could have sworn I heard Traci gasp from miles away! HAHAHAHA I don't care for Nadia. I wouldn't even care if she was to leave tonite! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+Mar 24 2005, 10:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops....guess I should have waited to read this thread until later. Will I EVER remember that I'm on Pacific time now, and not Eastern time???

















The good news is....she's GONE!!!




































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46169
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aw! Sorry to give it away!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 24 2005, 10:30 PM
> *When Andrew was called to be in the bottom 3, I could have sworn I heard Traci gasp from miles away!  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46177*


[/QUOTE]









You probably did! I was yelling..."NO WAY!"
My kids came in the room to see what was going on...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 24 2005, 08:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Aw! Sorry to give it away!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46191
[/B][/QUOTE]

:lol: Not a problem at all...I just was thinkin' I'm a bonehead for not remembering we are not all in the same time zone.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I liked Mikala! SHe was so pretty and funny! SHe was totally fran and even resembled her! She should play in a movie with her! I can see her being an actress more than a singer

I do not like Nadia she looks funny when she sings and has NO RANGE whatsoever.

I like Nikko and Bo YEA!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

THE 90's!!!!!
BO-Black crows! YEAH BABY! I liked it.

Constantine-I disagreed w/the judges! He was talking about he's from Seattle. I was expecting Nirvana, or Spashing Pumpkins or Pearl Jam! He sung a country song!









NIKKO-MY FAVORITE OF THE NIGHT! I Love Tevin Campbell! It was so awesome! I miss that type of pop-R&B! R&B hasn't been the same since the 90's.









Scott and Anwar-May be in the bottom 3. Scott made so many mistakes. The judges said it all with Anwar.









Jessica-uhhh, bad song.

Vonzell-Surprised me! She sung Whitney WELL. She is so cute.

Nadia-I don't even remember what she sung. She could be in the bottom 3 also.

Anthony-I thought he sounded better than before.














The judges dont like him too much. I liked how he dressed too.

Carrie-I loved her version of "alone" so much that I dont think she topped herself tonight. Andy why are they dressing her and Jessica the same!?!?!?!?

*Who do you guys think are the bottom 3????*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love it when everyone is basically good. I can't name my bottom 3. I wouldn't be upset if anyone gets bounced out as long as it ISN'T Carrie, Bo, or Constantine.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

My guesses for the bottom three. _Or should I say my *wishes* for the bottom three?_
I don't like Scott's voice. I think he will be in the bottom three along with Anthony and Nadia. I think the first one to be declared safe will be Nadia. I think Anthony will go home.


----------



## Karen (Feb 26, 2005)

I think the bottom 3 will be Scott, Anthony and possibly Anwar or Jessica. I really like Anwar and Jessica, but, Anwar is getting a little predictable and Jessica is not choosing songs to show off her powerful voice.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Tonight was weird for me









*Bo*-great performance-not my kind of music

*Jessica*-OK-she has a wonderful voice, but that didn't show it. It was a mediocre performance of that particular song in my opinion. I LOVE Leann Rimes!










*Nadia*-a good performer-not my favorite tonight though

*Anthony* I thought he did great...Simon disagreed.







He was upset too...poor kid.

*Anwar* I liked that he changed the arrangement of the song, but it wasn't "great" to me.

*Constantine* Didn't like it-I don't like his looks and he makes flirty/trying to be sexy faces into the camera.







Does nothing for me personally.

*Scott*-ok Not my fav in the group

*Nikko*Did a GREAT job.









*Carrie* I am a HUGE Martina McBride fan..and I knew she would NAIL the song and she did! She rocks!







I thought she was the best of the night UNTIL...

*VONZELL* WOW!







She might have even outsung Whitney on that one! Whew! I was VERY impressed!

I really don't know about the bottom three for me...I would have to choose Scott, Nadia, and Constantine...although I am afraid Anthony may be there this week after Simon's comment. We'll see though.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 29 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Constantine Didn't like it-I don't like his looks and he makes flirty/trying to be sexy faces into the camera.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah! I thought it was me, but you noticed it too!







He's trying to seduce the camera!



> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 29 2005, 09:14 PM
> *VONZELL WOW!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Totally! I just hope she never goes on to do drugs!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Mar 30 2005, 12:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally! I just hope she never goes on to do drugs!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47377
[/B][/QUOTE]


Isn't that the truth?!







I think one reason I enjoyed Vonzell more than Whitney is that I felt like Vonzell "sang" the entire song. Although Whitney is awesome and more talented than most could ever DREAM about being...she has a tendency to "scream on pitch" in my opinion. I didn't feel like Vonzell did that. She belted it, but didn't scream it.







Much more enjoyable to listen to!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Let's see...

Bo: I missed him :new_Eyecrazy: I got home right after Simon was done talking. 
Jessica: She has moved to my bottom 3. I thought she was SO boring. 
Nadia: I used to like her too, but her voice kinda bugs me. Her hair was great last night though, she is way cute! 
Anthony: I thought that was his best performance last night. He is growing on me...







haha
Anwar: I liked his arrangement, he was sort of ify at the beginning but he had a great finish. 
Constantine:







WHY DO YOU THINK YOU ARE SO HOT?
Scott: Wasn't my favorite of his... ALTHOUGH, I think he has the best range of all the guys.








Nikko: DID AWESOME!!! Best guy performance I thought. 
Carrie: Like always she did a really nice job. 
Vonzell: HOLY CRAP! She sounded as good as Whitney! Good for her! She is now in my top 3. 

Bottom 3 (if I could have it): Jessica, Constantine, Scott with Jessica or Constantine going home.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 30 2005, 08:38 AM
> *Bottom 3 (if I could have it): Jessica, Constantine, Scott    with Jessica or Constantine going home.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I don't think Jessica is going home. I think if anything, Scott would go before her. They said GREAT things about Constantine last night.







All I could really focus on is his hair last night. DUDE! Brush Yo Hair! PUAHAHAHA

I can't believe that Nikko was originally not apart of the final 12! What was that other guys name that left and was replaced by Nikko? Was he really better than Nikko? I don't remember.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Jessica's Gone!







Very Very SAD! I am waiting for the wild card round to see if they bring her back...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My favorites tend to change from week to week, based on performance. That is why I liked Constantine this week, when he is usually not high on my list. I absolutely did not think that either Jessica or Anwar deserved to go before some other people. Jessica was one of my original top 4 and so was Anwar. (After the first show I expected that the final four would be Carrie, Bo, Anwar and Jessica.) Neither Jessica or Anwar wowed me last night - but they certainly were not BAD. At least the performances are all basically good. This is better than last year when I was yelling at the TV that Jasmine and red headed John kept staying when people like LaToya had to go. If they boot Carrie (unless she really has a run of bad singing), I'm outta there!

PS. I thought they only did the wild card in the past when they were rounding out the top 12. I stopped watching last year when LaToya left, but I don't remember a wild card at this point in the show?????


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang! I missed it! I was so wrong! She should NOT have sung a crap song! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 30 2005, 09:54 PM
> *PS.  I thought they only did the wild card in the past when they were rounding out the top 12.  I stopped watching last year when LaToya left, but I don't remember a wild card at this point in the show?????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47628*


[/QUOTE]


I may have it wrong too, but I thought they did it in the top 12...oh well. Hubby said even if she is gone for good-she will get something! Some country label probably called her up tonight!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 31 2005, 01:13 AM
> *Sorry to be bearer of bad news, but the wildcard is only when they were choosing the top 12.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That sounded familiar/right after msmagnolia said it. But did they do that this year?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

They didn't do the wildcard thing this year. I guess it was because they changed the format of getting to the top ten. They did those male shows and then the female shows and they took more contestants. They could always change the rules again, though, so we might have a surprise. I would love to see Jessica get to come back. Its hard to imagine that she could win, though, after being booted. With AI, you just never know!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, I know a lot of people liked Jessica, but I just couldn't stand her. She did as many "sexy looks" to the camera as Constantine







I agreed with Simon when he said she didn't have the "likability" that others in the compitition had. She just rubbed me the wrong way. I know a lot of people who really liked her though! 

Anyone see Lost last night? WHEW! I thought it was *good*!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 31 2005, 09:12 AM
> *Okay, I know a lot of people liked Jessica, but I just couldn't stand her. She did as many "sexy looks" to the camera as Constantine
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree with Natalie.
I personally was thrilled to see her go.. I thought the last two weeks were REALLY bad... but thats just me...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 31 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Anyone see Lost last night? WHEW! I thought it was good!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did! It was awesome! Can't wait for next week


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Mar 31 2005, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did! It was awesome! Can't wait for next week
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47823
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh I know!! When that light went on at the end last night I kinda flinched! I didn't expect it...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

and now I am addicted to the LOST forum on ABC. :new_Eyecrazy: 
So many theories!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Mar 31 2005, 12:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh I know!! When that light went on at the end last night I kinda flinched! I didn't expect it...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47845
[/B][/QUOTE]

Crap I don't remember a light at the end! What was it?
Edit: Oh, wait I just remembered it! That was weird!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Natcmu I started a LOST thread: LOST


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Mar 31 2005, 02:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap I don't remember a light at the end! What was it?
Edit: Oh, wait I just remembered it! That was weird!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47854
[/B][/QUOTE]


You have to read some of the new theories on ABC.com


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I dont watch the show but heard this today on the radio.So please forgive me if Im wrong about it.Anyway they were talking that "Scott ?" should be kicked off the show because they have found out he has crimal charges against him for abuse.It seems he broke up with his girlfriend and they had a 3 week old baby,when he went to pick up his stuff i guess he beat her up or something like that.Like I said Im not sure if he's on the show but I think thats who they were talking about and I know you guys watched it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh wow! That could be a wrinkle!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just read that he is allowed to stay because he was open with the producers about it from the beginning...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I heard something like that on the radio too! But they did not say beat up. At least they didn't say that. They said he either through the phone at her or towards her and the phone broke. I think they still want him booted.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Who the heck is Scott? He isn't a character or an actor on the show.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Here he is


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 1 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Here he is
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48126*


[/QUOTE]
Haha! I was thinking you were talking about Lost! Oopps, wrong thread.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

